# Tivo TV code for Panasonic TX32LX60 LCD ?



## roydonaldson (Nov 4, 2003)

Hi there,

I've gone through all the codes for my peanut to control my Panasonic LCD in the FAQ, but can't find one that works for my LCD.

Anyone any ideas for this ?

Thanks,
Roy.


----------



## roydonaldson (Nov 4, 2003)

Any ideas ?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

If you've tried all the codes then I'm not sure there is anything you can do. There is a way to make the remote try every single code it knows one by one, but as the remote design is many years old it may not have the codes for your TV at all.

Next bet is a universal remote that can do both your TV and Tivo, or possibly looking at an imported US remote if you are really wedded to the Peanut design.

Sorry I can't be more encouraging.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I have a similar screen with the peanut working (panasonic viera 37"LCD), 
but have no idea how to find out the code its using!
(I don't suppose the peanut would tell the tivo somehow?)


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Some imported black Tivo remotes have a more up-to-date list of devices stored in them and may work?

However no AUX button 

Automan.


----------



## inahat (Nov 6, 2002)

sorry to drag up this old thread, but i got a black remote for xmas and found the remote codes didn't work. anyway, here is a pdf of US codes some might find useful.
stu
http://www.morlocks.co.uk/stormpages/images/tivotv.pdf


----------



## countjocular (Aug 28, 2002)

Got 2 TiVo peanuts to control my TX-32LZD85 ok, and I found the code on the net eventually. Can't say what the code is 'cos I tried so many, including rolling through it's entire set of codes, one of which gets the volume buttons to work in reverse. The right code is recognised by the S1 UK peanut and gives full tv functionality. I presume it'll work with all recent Panasonic Viera tellys. If I come across the right code or it's URL I'll post it here. In the mean time, keep searching and trying new codes.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## inahat (Nov 6, 2002)

guess i wasn't very clear, oops. I got the code i needed from that link above and thought it might be a useful link on the forum.


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting, that helped me out. I just got a Panasonic TH50PZ81B and code 0076 worked for me (after trying all the codes on the list that TiVo gave me, and didn't work  ).

Cheers,

Matt 

(posted also, in case someone else comes looking via a search engine, like I did, for the Panasonic 81B).


----------



## beastman (May 26, 2002)

mutant_matt2 said:


> Thanks for posting, that helped me out. I just got a Panasonic TH50PZ81B and code 0076 worked for me (after trying all the codes on the list that TiVo gave me, and didn't work  ).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


You didnt see a code for the panny PX70 did you?


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Slightly confused what you're asking, but, the PDF has a few alternative codes for generic Panasonic TVs (not specific models), so if you try them all, you might get lucky (I did). From the doc:

PANASONIC:0038,0057,0076,0087,0148

HTH!

Matt


----------



## beastman (May 26, 2002)

mutant_matt2 said:


> Slightly confused what you're asking, but, the PDF has a few alternative codes for generic Panasonic TVs (not specific models), so if you try them all, you might get lucky (I did). From the doc:
> 
> PANASONIC:0038,0057,0076,0087,0148
> 
> ...


cheers but those dont work for me - bummer.


----------



## tom007 (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a Panasonic TX32LXD60.

Holding tivo+mute for 3 seconds then entering code 0099 worked on my Tivo remote.


----------



## beastman (May 26, 2002)

tom007 said:


> I have a Panasonic TX32LXD60.
> 
> Holding tivo+mute for 3 seconds then entering code 0099 worked on my Tivo remote.


great stuff thanks - works great except volume and and down are back to front buts thats ok.


----------



## tonerpunk (Apr 17, 2014)

Panasonic tv av code 0076 works on a/v & mute !!


----------

